# Look 595 bar and stem



## ericp (Mar 15, 2007)

I've ordered my 595 Ultra!!
I think I'm going with the Easton EC90 bars, and the FSA OS-115 stem.
The Easton stem looks very slim where it holds the bars(2 bolts), it makes me think that it will flex more than the wider FSA OS-115(4 bolts). 
I'm using the FSA stem on my other bike now and I love it.
What are your thoughts on these 2 stems?

Also, do you think white bar tape would look better than black? The bike is black carbon fiber with whiteand red letters.

thanks


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

white tape is the only way to go; i've got it on my ultra. clean it with the scrubbing side of a sponge and either windex or simple green.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

*bar tape*



ericp said:


> I've ordered my 595 Ultra!!
> Also, do you think white bar tape would look better than black?
> The bike is black carbon fiber with whiteand red letters.


Why not RED ??
Here is my 585 Ultra.

/Roy


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet ride!

What bottle cages are those?


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

The red looks nice,black is good alsoand does not need much cleaning, but the white just can't be beat. I have it on my pro team 595. The only probelm is it alway needs cleaning. The deda bar tape cleans nicely though.Way better than Cinelli. 
Easton products are great. I prefer a stem with a 4 bolt face plate...gives me a feeling of security, although it may not really make a difference. My Ritchey 4axis stem and wcs carbon streem bar are a great stiff and comfy setup..i weigh197lbs..


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

wuggabugga said:


> Sweet ride!
> 
> What bottle cages are those?


They look like specialized rib cage pro's to me. As for the origional post....I have a 585 that is natural carbon finish. I went with a red saddle and tape. It looks very nice. When it is time to replace I am considering the deda chrome tape. I think it will look insanely cool.


----------



## ericp (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm going to stick with the FSA OS-115 stem with the EC90 handlebars. The Easton 2 bolt design just doesn't look as secure as the FSA 4 bolt.

As for bar tape, I like using the Fizik gel bar tape system, but If I get white, it may not be easy to clean because the material seems softer than others.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

My #2 bike has a FSA OS115 stem. Its a great stem and you can't go wrong with it. I probably would have put one on my new bike, but the red in it didn't match the new bike. Kinda picky I know. But we all like what we like. ENJOY THE NEW BIKE!


----------



## ericp (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, I hope to have it done this weekend and will post pics.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

*bottlecages*



wuggabugga said:


> Sweet ride!
> 
> What bottle cages are those?


It is Specialized, they are cheap, pretty light and functional.
They also goes in white with red top.

/Roy


----------

